# The new lathe is here and I am hooked!



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

The Turncrafter arrived yesterday with the pen making starter kit. First off, apololgies, I did take pics, but ran out this morning and left the camera on the workbench.  I'll post those this evening.

First Impressions: Wow, you get quite a bit in this kit. The lathe is heavy weighing in around 80 lbs. Fit and finish looked good, very well made. The only minor issue is looks like the tail stock was not anchored and must have slid into the tool rest anchor a number of times during shipment and knocked off some paint, but I ain't I puttin this thing in a beauty contest! The PSI Turncrafter is RED...actually beyond red! 

It took about an hour to go through and get it all unpacked and setup. One discouraging bit is that the lathe requires a small amount of assembly and the instructions, well to be polite, they just suck. Pretty much just a bag of parts and a numbered drawing...but most of it was intuitive. There is a left over part that I am not sure what it is, maybe I'll post a pic of it later (if I can't figure it out on my own ).

I watched the free penmaking DVD from PSI and learned a couple of things I had not picked up from watching videos on youtube...then I got to work!:dance3: To net it all out, I think I am hooked and I think this is just the beginning of a long journey for me!

The kit comes with 20 pen kits, 20 pencil kits with enough rosewood and paduak to complete those. I have never used a lathe before, but it just seemed to come to me. The first pen looked a little rough after turning, so I left myself plenty of room for sanding. The kit comes with grits from 150 down to 600 and that did the job. They also include Shellawax which I take to be a shellac/wax combination. It does a fair job, but just not that jaw dropping finish I am looking for. I suspect I need to try micro mesh and sand down to finer grits and then maybe some sort of lacquer. I dunno, I am open to tips here  The fellow in the PSI video used something called "Triple E" that seemed to leave a nice gloss finish, though I think it is more abrasive than a finish.

The second pen went much better. I started to get a feel for how the angle of the gouge and how the rotation of tool cut into the wood. It just seemed to click for me. I even got brave and tried smoothing with the skew. By the third pen I felt like an expert (though I am not, yet!). The pen was so smooth using just the gouge, I really didn't need to use the skew.

Then I got a little aggressive and decided to try to put a shape on instead of the straight look that most slimlines have. I wish I had the pic to post, cuz it didn't turn out half bad! I am beside myself. I made a matching pencil kit, both out of the Rhodium...I plan to keep these for meself :sarcastic:

Kit assembly was a snap with the provided press. One other thing that I didn't like about the kit, though it is minor. The "EZ" blanks that are provided are predrilled and precut, which is a good thing, one less step to perform. However, the halves are not matched. So it is near impossible to match grain, and with the paduak getting both halves to match in color can also be a challenge. But these are cheap kits that I plan to give away as gifts so no biggie. The pens still look pretty darn good, IMHO.

The lathe is quiet. It is probably the quietest motorized tool in my shop. I can see why so many people are "turners". It is a very peaceful, relaxing experience where your creative juices can flow. I'll mess with pens for a while...make some gifts and maybe try selling a few. Then who knows? Bottle stoppers, ornaments and bird houses, bowls, candle sticks, table legs...they all sound exciting and now, within reach. Thanks to Bernie and Bob especially for the gentle little pushes and helpful advice both on and off the forum!

Pics to follow...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Frank,

Sounds like you are all set and having a blast, we knew you would. :dance3:

Glad all is going so well so early. I think you are going to be a natural from the sounds of things. We are not letting you off the hook for the pictures though. :nono:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Frank that is fantastic, nothing like a new toy to bring out the kid in any of us. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Jerry I was going to say the same thing. Frank sounds like a kid in a candy store that has just been given a quarter.:sarcastic:

Frank glad everything arrived ok. Sounds like you are having a ball with it. Bob and I knew you would. Just think the fun has just begun. By the way Frank here is one finish I use and works pretty well then top it with Ren wax. Ren wax won't leave finger prints and leave a nice shine.

Super-Gloss Friction Polish 8oz at Penn State Industries

Renaissance Wax at Penn State Industries

EEE is used before you apply finish Frank. If you sand to say 400 grit it will boost it to the same as if you used 2000 grit. So if you are sanding to 600 grit then use EEE that would be like sanding to 6000 to 8000 grit. I use it and it works pretty well. 

Ren wax may seem to be a bit expensive but I have made over 200 pens and I still have 80% of the can left. It takes very little and it dries almost instantly so you can buff it with a soft cloth (old T-Shirt for me) while it is still on the lathe.

Have fun Frank and enjoy.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh and I forgot. Deb see what you are missing.:lol::laugh:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Guys you know I was feeling just like that...like one of the Christmases from my childhood. And my birthday isn't for another month yet...how's that for being spontaneous and impulsive!

Thanks for the tips, Bernie. I will consider this on my next order. Oh yes, I am already thinking about my next order!:jester::dance3::laugh:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on the new toy, Frank. I have been pen turning and graduating into trying to turn small bowls. Pen turning is a great way to get hooked on using the lathe. Just be careful when using anything other than paper to polish on a turning lathe. If it gets caught in the lathe it can pull your hand in with it and that wouldn't be much fun. Also, I'm sure B & B (Bernie & Bob) have told you about learning how to sharpen your chisels. Trying to turn with a dull chisel has ruined many a new turners enthusiasm and totally turned them away from a great hobby. There is no such thing as a sharp "NEW" chisel, so give them a good sharpening before use and you will be amazed with the difference.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey George.... how is the bowl turning coming btw? Anything you can show yet?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks George,

Yeah, I think one of those fine fellows did mention sharpening in one of the earlier posts. The 3/8" gouge did seem pretty sharp at the start, but after the fifth pen kit I did start to notice the bite was a bit less...probably too many close encounters with the bushings. I'll give them all a good sharpening and make that a habit before starting any new session. I do appreciate all the help!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob said:


> Hey George.... how is the bowl turning coming btw? Anything you can show yet?


Not yet, Bob. I am about half way through with the first one. I will post when completed. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

*Pics!*

Pic 1: The pen starter kit layed on my workbench, er, rather ah, table saw.
Pic 2: The lathe on my workbench, er, rather ah, router table. I am gonna have to clear some space on the bench! The extra part that I cannot identify is laying between the rubber feet and the variable speed control. Not the Morse Taper thingy but the 2" thingy beside it on the right. Any idea what this is or where it goes. It has a bolt running through it and screws in somwhere. What's it for and what's it do???
Pic 3: The 3 piece pen maker chisel set. These look nice, if I do say myself (which I just did )
Pic 4: Living up to my screen name...it is easy to make dust with a lathe . You guys were right...a dust mask is a must, especially with that paduak...nasty stuff!
Pic 5: My first pen! This is the black enamel slimline pen.
Pic 6: The second pen. Brushed satin slimline pen.
Pic 7: Third one...22kt gold slimline pen.
Pic 8: Here I got brave and attempted a profile. Rhodium slimline pen. 
Pic 9: I thought I make a set with the Rhodium slimline pencil. Interesting grain matchup, which is a challenge with these kits.
Pic 10: The Rhodium set together. These pens actually do look a bit better in hand...the flash really destroys the bright luster of the gold and rhodium.
Good times.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Frank,

Unbelievable job on those "first" pens! You are taking to this like a duck takes to water. That lathe sure brings back memories of my first one (see below), I think you better go ahead and place an order for more pen supplies, at the rate you are going you will run out long before your birthday arrives :dance3:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> Frank,
> 
> Unbelievable job on those "first" pens! You are taking to this like a duck takes to water. That lathe sure brings back memories of my first one (see below), I think you better go ahead and place an order for more pen supplies, at the rate you are going you will run out long before your birthday arrives :dance3:


HaHa! :laugh: I already have an order with Craft USA for some more blanks and some more slimlines (for the gifts I'm doing for the womens club)! And tomorrow the Mrs. and I plan to go to Woodcraft where I am certain to pick up some more kits and blanks. Probably get some Ren Wax and maybe try some micro mesh. They don't carry EEE, so maybe I'll order that from PSI. PSI has a 15% off sale on pen turning supplies through Monday the 12th. So as you can see your post was very prophetic....I am getting into this in a very wallet-hurtful way!:blink::shout:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Frank I must say I am impressed. Really nice job on the pens. Gotta say Frank nice use of your tablesaw and router table.:laugh:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Frank I remember my very first pen look just like yours great job. Now you got the bug it is just the start. Watch that video a couple of times shows how to true up to the bushings it helped me out a lot. I'd like to recommend a place for cheaper kits these guys sell the same kits from psi and just as nice to help you out with any questions here is the like I hope you check it out. Wood craft and Rockler aren't the best places to be buying pens to pricey. http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kits.aspx And these guys helped me out for the troop pen drive I did last year.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Well Frank I must say I am impressed. Really nice job on the pens. Gotta say Frank nice use of your tablesaw and router table.:laugh:


Thanks Bernie...its all your falt, LOL. Having a ball just like you said. I definitely see more turning projects in my future.l And isn't that what router tables and table saws are for...to support turning. :laugh: Seriously, I do try to do it all, but there just doesn't ever seem to be enough time, does it? Of course I am not the one retiring in a few months... I will be expecting great things from those lathes over there in Kansas! :sarcastic:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Frank I remember my very first pen look just like yours great job. Now you got the bug it is just the start. Watch that video a couple of times shows how to true up to the bushings it helped me out a lot. I'd like to recommend a place for cheaper kits these guys sell the same kits from psi and just as nice to help you out with any questions here is the like I hope you check it out. Wood craft and Rockler aren't the best places to be buying pens to pricey. Pen Kits - WoodTurningz And these guys helped me out for the troop pen drive I did last year.


Hey Glenmore, I do appreciate the tips and the link. I will definitely check it out. I have fixed budget for this sort of thing so every penny counts as they say. I will make it a point to watch the video again. The good book says that only fools despise instruction. So I try to keep my mind open and learn as much as I can. Then I try to pass on what I learn. Just the way I roll I guess. I saw the pens you gave to the other fellows on the forum. Nice pens, but even more, a nice gesture. Sets a good example for the rest of us. :thank_you2:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> Frank,
> 
> Unbelievable job on those "first" pens! You are taking to this like a duck takes to water. That lathe sure brings back memories of my first one (see below), I think you better go ahead and place an order for more pen supplies, at the rate you are going you will run out long before your birthday arrives :dance3:


Hey Bob,

Last evening I flew off on your last sentence and forgot to thank you for the nice compliment! I see you have (or had?) the extension. Did you turn many long projects on that lathe, and if so, how did it perform?

I discovered the purpose of the mystery, extra piece...it is the handle that screws into the wheel of the tailstock. <blushes> Sort of just came to me this morning as I was waking up...with "visions of turning projects dancing in my head" Yeah, now I've lost it!:wacko:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Frank,

That red lathe and extension are both long gone and I now have the Jet 1220VS. It was a great lathe, but I wanted to get the VS. I never did have use for the extension so I did not re-buy one with my current set up. I'm glad you figured out the spare part, things like that drive me crazy(er) :wacko:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Frank watch them pens I started out with slims and now I devoted to 4 others. And a certain Aussie no not Harry but Timeman is putting me to work on some Sedonas it is a experiment in the making.  I didn't know that I was a international pen smuggler.  So watch these guys when you get it down pat they just beg for your pens. hahaha


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am NOT reading this post! Geez Frank ONE DAY and you are making awesome pens! I think PSI should be paying you a sales commission! 
Have to go break open the grand kids piggy bank now.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

There is nowhere to hide..... nowhere to run.... you may as well just surrender :nono:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Com'on Deb you know you can't resist. Just look what Frank is doing and you could be doing it also. Sheesh Deb what are you waiting on???


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Frank watch them pens I started out with slims and now I devoted to 4 others. And a certain Aussie no not Harry but Timeman is putting me to work on some Sedonas it is a experiment in the making.  I didn't know that I was a international pen smuggler.  So watch these guys when you get it down pat they just beg for your pens. hahaha


Glenmore, I hear ya buddy, but I would consider that a compliment!:yes4:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> I am NOT reading this post! Geez Frank ONE DAY and you are making awesome pens! I think PSI should be paying you a sales commission!
> Have to go break open the grand kids piggy bank now.


Thanks for those kind encouraging words. Well I am having a ball with it, and my wife is getting into it too. We went over to Woodcraft today and I had made my mind up to use restraint and maybe just pick up some wax and some micro mesh. When I got there I found out they were having something called a bag sale. Anything that would fit in a large brown paper bag was on sale 15% off! The restraint went out the window! The place was hopping...there were at least 5 other folks grabbing pen kits...you had to know what you wanted and move fast...the place was as crowded as I've ever seen it. I won't incriminate myself by saying how much I spent, but let just say I left with more than finishing supplies! :dance3::jester: The LOML picked out a pen kit and a blank for me to make her a pen. She was really getting into all the cool looking blanks...she likes the acrylics. It was a fun time for both of us.

Deb, I am guessing you are quite busy based on all those wonderful b-day gifts I saw the other day. But if you do decide to get a lathe I am sure you will find it as rewarding, fun, and satisfying as I have so far. When you are ready we will be here! :yes4:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Frank I have almost 2 to 1 in orders for acyrlics over wood. One thing that makes them so easy to finish is I sand them to 800 grit and then buff them with a 8" beall buffing system. I use tripoli and white diamond. It takes out any scratches and just absolutely makes them shine. One word of caution. Well actually a couple of things. When drilling your acyrlic blanks leave them a little long and don't drill all the way thru. When drilling these acrylics they can have a tendency to crack or blow the bottom out. Also don't get heavy handed turning them and make sure your tools are sharp. I always make sure I buy 2 of any acyrlics I buy. Don't ask me how I know all this.:angry: Well ok maybe I experienced it a time or two.:sarcastic:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Bernie,

Thanks for all those tips! It looks like drilling may present an interesting challenge. I have an uber-low end benchtop drill press that only has about 2" of travel. I think that will be a problem for most blanks, no? I did order the 1/2" MT#2 drill chuck from PSI...do you think I can drill these blanks out on the lathe?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Frank,

Actually the lathe will do as good a job of drilling blanks as a drill press. Many turners prefer this method.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

*A productive weekend*

It was a very productive weekend. 19 pens for the women's club (about 6 more to do)...all slimlines...wife preferred the straight style. I had some figured walnut I thought I'd give a try. Cut myself a blank and made this pencil. Looks better in hand than the photo. I like the way the light changes the color as you tilt the pencil back and forth....gotta love that walnut!:yes2:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pens Frank and yep ya gotta love that walnut. It is my favorite wood to turn.


----------

